# Autoflowering strains in the  uk/eire



## GMT (May 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of trying some autoflowering strains in my conservatory, thanks to the wonderful irish weather my poly tunnel is now a sad pile of twisted aluminium and ripped plastic.

So anyways whats the deal with auto flowering strains, i know photoperiod is not really a factor they will flower went they want to.

But i have a few questions i finding it hard to find info on.
Is there any particular strain/s that are mould resistant?
And is there any real advantage to topping or lst/training an autoflowering plant.

Are they worth growing under glass in a country that has a brutal summer like ireland.
 where i plan to grow them gets about 7 hours direct light but temps and humidity will be quite good.

Another question i know im full of them but i may use my wilma 10 pot system to grow them in so is their anything i should know about using a hydro system in a greenhouse/conservatory? 
I presume i have to cover the res and pots as they are black and will turn into cookers in direct sunlight?

Well thats about it and thank you for enduring my many questions stay safe and happy.

gmt


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 26, 2009)

Autos grow and are ready so quick. I dont think you would have many issues. Mold and such shouldnt really be a problem cause of that. 
Few strains I have read about like White Dwarf are listed as very durable. Excellent for beginners. Mainly because of not needing much care or anything. Being unattractive to bugs and resistance to mold.
I dont think you top them at all.

I have read that Auto Blueberry is difficult to mess with. And Auto Lemon Skunk is preferred over all other strains by spidermites along with being difficult to grow. 

Hope those ramblings help a little bit. Few people around here are growing them outside. Might want to look around for their journals, ask them some questions.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 26, 2009)

gmt check out hippy in englands thread 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40840

i gre them last yr also in the uk summer didnt do bad either ,,,

not sure about hydo,,,,i grow in soil 

goodluck eace:


----------



## smokeup420 (May 27, 2009)

heyy yea i started one outside,(central us)it gets 10 hours or direct sunlight,when its sunny, it did god except it turned male on me,, im thinking it turned male cuz the nights were pretty cold...(temp affects sex right???)but other then that it grew big... yea not to sure about hydro, ima soil kinda guy lol, but yea i got 2 links below checkem out


----------



## GMT (May 27, 2009)

Temps do affect sex to some degree smoke but lower temps are generally considered to promote female plants.

Now before any body has a hissy fit i have neither the volume of plants/seeds or climate controlled room to prove this and am basing my opinion on thing i have read from the likes of cervantes and rosenthal among a few others.

Spear why would mould not be an issue due to the plants finishing so quickly?..are we talking about airy not so compact buds if grown outside.

So anyways i've decided on something called lowberry anybody got any grows of this strain under their belt


----------

